# Who else gets excited for income tax returns? LOL



## Kristina (Dec 29, 2010)

I am bouncing off the walls waiting for mine. I have ours all done already (all you really need is to have your last pay stubs of the year if you already have the EIN numbers, etc. for your employers) now I am just waiting for Jan. 6 to be able to e-File. We usually get a really good return. I stock up on things, fish foods, filter media, heat/UV bulbs, substrate, etc. every year. It is cheaper to buy in bulk, plus if I need something in an emergency all I have to do is go to the closet and get it. 

Plus, we are putting a 10 X 30' addition on to the house, and 10 X 20' of it will be.... My new fish/tort room  I already have it/the enclosures all planned out. You guys are going to crap your pants when you see this thing, lol.

I have a couple of debts to pay too, and then I am getting a pair of Pancake torts  I also have my eye on a 250 gallon aquarium for sale locally, I would just love that for my goldfish! (Is it Jan. 6th yet, lol?)

Last year my hubby got a truck and a B.C. Rich Beast (elec. guitar) and this year he wants some tattoos... I do too, but man I really want some more chelonians.....

So... Who hates tax time? Who, like me, loves it? Anyone else planning on any specific "toys?"

(And yes I am starting to feel less sick... LOL!)


----------



## terryo (Dec 29, 2010)

Nope, we hate it. We always have to pay loads of money.


----------



## Kristina (Dec 29, 2010)

Awww, crap Terry, I'm sorry!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 29, 2010)

I try to figure out how to have them take out the correct amount of my pay each month so that I break even. It bothers me to let the IRS have my money all year long and they don't pay me any interest on it. So I usually have to pay around $50 at tax time. Last year because of the solar system I had installed I received money back for the first time in a long time.


----------



## Kristina (Dec 29, 2010)

I understand where you are coming from about the interest. With me, it is kind of like... If I just tried to save it in the bank, SOMETHING would happen where I had to spend it. It is Murphy's Law with me. By getting it back in one lump sum, even though it is my money anyway... I know I am gonna get it and it is like a super Christmas. In fact David and I don't buy for each other at Christmas time, we wait until tax time. The kids get all of our Christmas money. 

I had a feeling that I was going to be the only poor excited fool....


----------



## B K (Dec 29, 2010)

Wow how do you get that much back I end up paying a crap load.Thank god the taxes didn't go back up.


----------



## Kristina (Dec 29, 2010)

I have only ever paid in once in my life - and that was way back when I just started in the cosmetology industry and I think I paid in $50. That was also before I was married and had kids.

We put a lot in, so we get a good chunk back I guess.


----------



## Neal (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm excited to do a bunch of tax returns!


----------



## Kristina (Dec 29, 2010)

HAHA! You must be a CPA!


----------



## Neal (Dec 29, 2010)

I will be after I put my time in and take the exams! This will be my first tax season as a regular accountant, my first day of work is next Monday and I'm told I'll be putting in 50 hour weeks from the start.


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 29, 2010)

I like tax time, have not had to pay, so I guess that helps alot!! Mine are done as soon as the last 1099 for my husband is received. I hope to go to Holland next year, so mine is going in the bank! 

I worked for H & R Block for a few years, then got tired of the fraud, not to mention some REALLY scary people. Now I hang out with 5 year olds, much better deal if you ask me! LOL!!!


----------



## Kristina (Dec 29, 2010)

Neal Butler said:


> I will be after I put my time in and take the exams! This will be my first tax season as a regular accountant, my first day of work is next Monday and I'm told I'll be putting in 50 hour weeks from the start.



Congrats! You'll like it once the money comes rolling in, lol.



Torty Mom said:


> not to mention some REALLY scary people



Try working in a laundrymat. OMG. Seriously, some of these people COMPLETELY skeeve me out, and I am one of those types that gives others the benefit of the doubt probably beyond what they deserve. 

This one guy, he has a bald top with really long hair on the back and sides, and really long dirty yellow finger nails and like doesn't ever turn his head on his neck, either follows you with his eyes or turns his whole body... Even other customers have complained that he creeps them out. And I am here all alone for 3 hours or more after dark...

Anyway, I digress


----------



## bettinge (Dec 29, 2010)

emysemys said:


> I try to figure out how to have them take out the correct amount of my pay each month so that I break even. It bothers me to let the IRS have my money all year long and they don't pay me any interest on it. So I usually have to pay around $50 at tax time. Last year because of the solar system I had installed I received money back for the first time in a long time.



Ditto! I would rather pay than get back. That way I know I'm getting the most of my earning power. 

The more you get back, the more you have lost, simple math. Just my opinion.


----------



## Isa (Dec 30, 2010)

I pay every year. Not much but still! Ahh I hate Tax time. We have 2 to do (Thank God my dad do them for me) one provincial and one federal. In Quebec, we are the province that is taxed the most


----------



## Kristina (Dec 30, 2010)

Dang, I am starting to feel bad for even bringing it up! I have always gotten large returns - I guess I had no idea that so many people pay in.


----------



## dmmj (Dec 30, 2010)

I would rather pay than get some back, I see it as they get to keep my money interest free, but I thought you were gonna get a mata mata, what changed your mind? As to your question I don't hate tax time, but I do not like to see ll the money I pay in taxes.


----------



## Kristina (Dec 30, 2010)

Too many stories of them doing well for several years and then just up and dying. Obviously there is something that they need in their captive care that we don't know about yet - I will be patient and wait until someone figures out what that is. I don't want to invest that amount of money into one and lose it, even if it is several years down the road.

Also, we were planning on buying a bigger house, and that isn't going to happen for a couple of years yet. The addition will help with space, but the bald fact is I need a basement before I can get everything that I want, lol. So, I am just going to have to prioritize, and while I love my turtles - my torts always come first  Besides I am just DYING for a little pair of Pancakes, and I have been planning for some time on some Manouria emys emys. Right now it is just a waiting game with the weather.


----------



## fhintz (Jan 1, 2011)

You must have really bad reverse allergies . Always on the verge of DYING if you don't get a particular tort


----------



## Kristina (Jan 1, 2011)

HAHA, you betcha  Although if you ask my husband, it might be the other way around - I'll die if I do get that particular tort!!!


----------



## TKCARDANDCOIN (Jan 1, 2011)

Nope!no money back this year.Even if I did I am pretty sure I would update some enclosures and give them some more room.My sulcata is getting a New shed this spring.I cant wait!It has taken almost a year to save the money.


----------



## Cfr200 (Jan 1, 2011)

I hate tax time, all it shows is how much of my money the government steals to pay for things I do not agree with. I would also like for the congress to change the laws so no one can get more back than they pay in.


----------



## dmmj (Jan 1, 2011)

well I have always advocated a consumption tax instead of income taxes.


----------



## Tom (Jan 1, 2011)

I usually get a bunch back, because everything I do is a write off, but like Yvonne, I hate it that they hang on to it interest free.

I'm happy to hear about your new reptile room, Kristina. Can't wait for pics and details.


----------



## Jerseynox (Jan 1, 2011)

what is this thing you call income tax? is that something for people who have like,..,.,., real jobs with like,.,.,. paychecks and benefits & retirement plans .,.,.,.,.didnt we break away from some english type country to stop payin stuff like that.,.,.,.,. some tea party thing comes to mind


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 3, 2011)

I do not like tax time. When my tax guy gets done, I always owe alot. Bla!


----------



## zzzdanz (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't even remember the last time I saw any tax papers.My wifes an accountant,so that's for her to take care of.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 4, 2011)

I love this time of year too! I don't mind letting the government use my money for the year. I feel it's the least I can do to thank my country for being the place I choose to live. Plus I would not enjoy having to come up with that money at the end of the year. I'll take getting my once a year shopping spree.

I am thinking using this year's towards roofing all the porch and dormer roofs (taxes paid our flat roofs on the house two years ago) or to fix up the tortoise garage (once more mostly the roof).


----------



## Angi (Jan 4, 2011)

We pay all year. Then every spring we owe more . Tax time sucks for us!


----------



## Kristina (Jan 4, 2011)

WHOO HOO! Jacqui is on board with me, lol!

Sorry Angi


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 4, 2011)

kyryah said:


> WHOO HOO! Jacqui is on board with me, lol!



Yeah it's that scarey thing we do so often, wanting the same tortoises and thinking the same way.


----------



## fhintz (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm kinda looking forward to mine this year, since I have a credit I don't normally have. So, that's nice.


----------



## Kristina (Jan 4, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> kyryah said:
> 
> 
> > WHOO HOO! Jacqui is on board with me, lol!
> ...



From now on if someone accuses me of doing something bad, I am going to tell them my evil twin Jacqui did it


----------

